# Good site for 7 lug wheels?



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My F-250 LD 4x4 has 7 lug 16 inch wheels. One has a rust out hole in it. I have had no luck finding wheels. Any ideas? Ford wants $208 a piece for wheels! I would love to find plan steel and paint them.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

http://car-part.com
14 painted priced from $25 to $65 and 9 chrome listed from $25 to $85 in ohio


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks man I never ran a across that site. I found new on LKQ site for $108 a piece. But A-1 steel for $45 may be worth a drive to pick up. Thought about cleaning them up. Shooting them Hammerite Black front and back. I am dangerous with rattle can paint!


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Just put some aluminum ones on my dads truck. Got them from tire rack around $150/ea.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

OMG! The out sourcing is getting out of hand ! I had a guy that represents a used part organization. Calling me from India. I asked him if it was a call center in India. Why, yes, why do you ask? Maybe the heavy, bareley understand you accent, gives it away.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

When is your wheel delivery coming from India?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They send them there for sorting, clean up and boxing. Then ship around the world. The sad part is we would not be surprised that is what happening!


----------



## snowdays (Nov 24, 2008)

Someone has a set of 4 on craigslist in Sandusky. Here is the add number. 4056836653. They appear to be the chrome version which really sets those trucks off


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have the Chrome versions. It's a cover like a wheel simulator. Like glued on. The problem is rust builds up behind them and they shed the $55 hub caps.
I found the other plain "Argent" style (used) wheels. 
I will post pictures when I am done blasting them and shooting paint.
Good Rattle Can paint is my friend.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

OMG ! I just picked my used steel wheels up from the sand blaster company. They are so clean. It's like they just came out of the forging mill. Like brand new! I can't wait to shoot paint on them.


----------

